# graffiti



## wiz-fiz (Mar 27, 2009)

so who does graffiti? and can you post pics of some of your stuff on here.
i have just started and i'm doing a stencil at school(our skate park is becoming a legalised graffiti area and were getting some stuff down there). so pics please.


Will


----------



## Noongato (Mar 27, 2009)

I love graffiti, never tried myself. 
Ive always said that when i own a house i want the outside grafiiti'd but in a good looking way not just crappy tags..


----------



## tomc1992 (Mar 27, 2009)

if anyone did graffiti they wouldnt post pics of there own work on here for the main reason most ppl know ppls identitys on this website and since most graffiti , besides a few, (juglers art wall in brisbane and beenleigh graph works) is illegal to do
there would be know point in posting pics of work here..
this doesnt meen there isnt ppl who grafiti on this website
if u were after some idea;s check out websites such as ironlak.com and have at look at there sponsored artist mainly brisbane and sydney writers are featured in a fe grafiti magazines i have. 
if u want i will post some pics of graph iv seen up here for u

tom


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 27, 2009)

i have a couple of old legal walls ive done but i cant post pics of others


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep  My friend and I do it in the CBD.


No pics 


Its not ugly tagging. Its stencils and posters.


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 27, 2009)

is this actual graffiti art?.. like some nice stuff?..

or just tagging your crap with a permanent marker. < because thats just an absolute joke..


----------



## bump73 (Mar 27, 2009)

Graffiti is bad :evil:

OOPS Just ignore my avatar :lol::lol:

Ben


----------



## chrisso81 (Mar 27, 2009)

That ironlak site is pretty sweet tom, know any other good ones?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 27, 2009)

at school where using ironlak paint, my friend is doing an ironlak spray-paint can.


Will


----------



## bump73 (Mar 27, 2009)

For a good view on street art around the globe www.woostercollective.com is pretty good, presents alot of work by artists who work on the street, rather than just traditional grafitti...

And for all the haters just remember Arthur Stace who was responsible for "tagging" the word Eternity all over Sydney and is now considered a cultural icon, he even got his Tag on the Harbour Bridge for a new years eve

Ben

EDIT: Ironlak rocks such a nice paint to work with


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 27, 2009)

ironlak are bloody crap there current formula is stuffed they need to bring out thw old old formula then they would be good. i only use clash crunch belton and montana. i do legals walls around sydney and do schools,shops anything that some one wants done basicly. i will get a few pics in a minute


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 27, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=395793173


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 27, 2009)

thats some of crunch writers productions etc


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 27, 2009)

BLAH BLAH BLAH Whos afraid of the big bad wolf??? Ill show ya some pics!!! I write for MOC Masters of Crime and proud of it!! Im not scared to show you all some pics of what my crew does!! If ya havnt heard of MOC ya dont know graff we are one of the biggest crews in Aus, we currently have 2 vids out, I produced the second DVD which I will happily burn for any one interested for a small fee just PM me and we will sort it out!! I just recently made a remix of MOC volume 2 which is rather good, I called it Hardcore Graffiti, as it has some hard core stuff PM me for more details, even if ya a boy in blue LOL!!! This is a sample of stuff MOC has done!! Legal and Illegal!!
These arnt the best pics but its all I had on the hard drive at the MO!!! But you will get the drift!!!
Enjoy!!!

First off this is our latest dvd cover!!















These are the lads that made me fall in love with graff!!








































A mate Itch thats not in MOC but still a mad writer!!

































































And finally a piece I did from my old crew BSC before I wrote for MOC!!





Hope you liked and as I said if you would like a copy of our dvd dont hesitate to PM me peoples!!!
Cheers
MO Crew!!!


----------



## arbok (Mar 28, 2009)

i spose its just another art form. but if someone put up one of thoughs squuigly little things on my house/mums shop. they'd loose there hands.... 

i do respect and enjoy seeing a nice peice... but mostly all i see is ****, tags dont take skill at all, just boredom in the class room which leads to thinking of a random work to write in squigly graff letters...

in saying that, stick to legals the government are cracking down.. and theres a graff comp tomorrow night at redfern somewhere my mate invited me... forgot were tho :S


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 28, 2009)

So Is Krylon and fat caps still around. Back in the 80's and 90's it was alot of fun, but not too many legals around then. The 90's were the best down here in Melb, it was massive.


----------



## amazonian (Mar 28, 2009)

Kids that never outgrew the crayola years. 
I HATE those little wanna be gangbangers that throw up tags.
Why ruin property with your garbage? Get a real life

Graffitti was cool back in the early 80's along side breakdancing and ONLY if you were a kid. 
I find it pretty pathetic actually to see man living a life of trash art rather than raising a family and doing the whole adult thing.lmao

A legal wall done with a nice piece is ok, but illegal crap is just that....CRAP!


*Bax155,*
You ask "who's afraid of the big bad wolf" & express how proud you are of your destruction.
So why then, does your so called crew hide their faces on their illegal work????


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 28, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> So Is Krylon and fat caps still around. Back in the 80's and 90's it was alot of fun, but not too many legals around then. The 90's were the best down here in Melb, it was massive.


 

And also the days of Hype and Viper mags as well as Subway art and Spraycan art books, 
Tuxan sprays too!!


----------



## snake_lover (Mar 28, 2009)

bax155 they are awsum


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 28, 2009)

nice work bro


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 28, 2009)

amazonian said:


> I find it pretty pathetic actually to see man living a life of trash art rather than raising a family and doing the whole adult thing.lmao



I'd be the first person the break some little punks fingers if they were tagging my property, but I couldn't think of anything worse than conforming to the lifestyle you just suggested


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 28, 2009)

I do like graffiti in some cases, if done properly, but why do you bother painting trains and buses, they wash them straight off and it just costs tax payers money. Seems a bit silly to go to all that trouble only to have all your hard work washed off before anyone even sees it


----------



## Miss B (Mar 28, 2009)

Graffiti artists need to be lined up against a wall and shot.


----------



## kakariki (Mar 28, 2009)

Miss B said:


> Graffiti artists need to be lined up against a wall and shot.



Bit harsh IMO! Some of these people have real talent that could lead to some fantastic careers if only they were guided in the right direction! The common old black pen garbage is not what I am talking about! The big, fancy lettering ( future sign writers maybe?) are impressive & some of the pics are no less than amazing! Provided it is done LEGALLY & not just plastered anywhere I see no harm in it. I would much rather see a tastefully "grafittied wall than an ugly, blank one! And I just love the murals that some of the forward thinking councils have allowed the local artists to do.


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone in SA want a free wall to do at your expense let me know. I can provide the wall PM me.

Not talking about tags but talking about the ART.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 28, 2009)

Legally is fine.

It's the illegal stuff that gives me the craps.

I don't care how "talented" they are, it doesn't give them the right to deface property that does not belong to them.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 28, 2009)

Have to agree you wanna deface something DO IT TO YOUR OWN BODY!!!!! otherwise pull your heads in !..when its done legally and done properly it can be appreciated for the talent ...but when it looks like a squiggle tag ..it looks like blind freddy has done it while off his face sniffing thinners...ITS CRUD...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 28, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> And also the days of Hype and Viper mags as well as Subway art and Spraycan art books,
> Tuxan sprays too!!


 Yeah Hype was my favorite. i have from issue 4 onwards in a box up in the cupboard. might be worth something one day.


----------



## tomc1992 (Mar 28, 2009)

oi baxx
u know any bris crews?
ds?
dts
bnf?


----------



## arbok (Mar 28, 2009)

tomc1992 said:


> oi baxx
> u know any bris crews?
> ds?
> dts
> bnf?


 
jesus christ, is there anywere we can go these days that isnt getting infested with ladskes?


----------



## Jewly (Mar 28, 2009)

Miss B said:


> Legally is fine.
> 
> It's the illegal stuff that gives me the craps.
> 
> I don't care how "talented" they are, it doesn't give them the right to deface property that does not belong to them.


 
Exactly!!! What right do they have to deface other people's property. Taxpayers spend millions each year via the railways, Energex, etc to clean this garbage off. If done on a legal wall and they take the time to create something decent, then it can be appreciated, but it angers the hell out of me when they choose to do it everywhere. They turn nice suburbs in what almost looks like a ghetto.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 28, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Yeah Hype was my favorite. i have from issue 4 onwards in a box up in the cupboard. might be worth something one day.


 
Maybe on day.

I sold spraycan art, subway art and Hype 1,2 and 4 on eBay last year and only got $40 

There is also some sick pieces on You tube. There is a few i forget what they are called but a few o/seas crews do some run up wholecars in 4/5 colours in under 10 minutes when the train has pulled up to let off passengers.

I met a guy a while ago that was 52 years old that still does pieces.


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Have to agree you wanna deface something DO IT TO YOUR OWN BODY!!!!! otherwise pull your heads in !..when its done legally and done properly it can be appreciated for the talent ...but when it looks like a squiggle tag ..it looks like blind freddy has done it while off his face sniffing thinners...ITS CRUD...




I feel your post has defaced this thread.. JMO!


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 28, 2009)

amazonian said:


> *Bax155,*
> You ask "who's afraid of the big bad wolf" & express how proud you are of your destruction.
> So why then, does your so called crew hide their faces on their illegal work????


LOL UM cause its illegal!!


tomc1992 said:


> oi baxx
> u know any bris crews?
> ds?
> dts
> bnf?


I know dts crew, not personally but Ive seen their work..

I no longer graff all you haters as Im now a family man and got a kid to raise, as for public destruction Im not into that BS, the real thrill back in the day was paintin trains, rockin panels in 20mins!! My crew is now more legal orientated doing work for local councils and sign writing for companys. We try and teach the kids to keep the streets clean but ya still gonna get ya rebals that dont listen which is sad. Just like any hobbys ya get the gronks that give it a bad image. My crew were known as Masters of Crime but these days we prefer Masters of Creation!! You either love it or ya hate it, thems tha breaks!! I enjoyed every moment I was involved in graff and dont have no regrets!!


----------



## amazonian (Mar 28, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> LOL UM cause its illegal!!


 
I thought it was against APS rules to advertise illegal activity?
Pretty sure that those paintings on state rail are illegal. :lol::lol::lol:

Signed a proud hater


----------



## gozz (Mar 28, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> LOL UM cause its illegal!!
> 
> I know dts crew, not personally but Ive seen their work..
> 
> I no longer graff all you haters as Im now a family man and got a kid to raise, as for public destruction Im not into that BS, the real thrill back in the day was paintin trains, rockin panels in 20mins!! My crew is now more legal orientated doing work for local councils and sign writing for companys. We try and teach the kids to keep the streets clean but ya still gonna get ya rebals that dont listen which is sad. Just like any hobbys ya get the gronks that give it a bad image. My crew were known as Masters of Crime but these days we prefer Masters of Creation!! You either love it or ya hate it, thems tha breaks!! I enjoyed every moment I was involved in graff and dont have no regrets!!


Good to see someone be proud. I myself have done things as a younginn (never regret)
and the thrill and rush is great but one day you just stop and grow up and hope your kids dont follow your footsteps and grann dont tell the stories of what i did from 13 to 17 lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 28, 2009)

arbok said:


> jesus christ, is there anywere we can go these days that isnt getting infested with ladskes?


 
:lol:



Australis said:


> I feel your post has defaced this thread.. JMO!


 
:lol:


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 28, 2009)

Miss B said:


> Graffiti artists need to be lined up against a wall and shot.


 
agreed whenever i see sombody tagging i get pics of em then send em to the cops its amazing how many douchbags will actually pose infront of their graffiti

however a real artist will get permision from a store owner ect and do a nice big awsome looking peice and can really do it well as they arent worring about being arrested. or rushing it.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 29, 2009)

Australis said:


> I feel your post has defaced this thread.. JMO!


I missed you too Australis ...its been along time inbetween slagging posts ,thought you may have up'd n died or gone on holidays..glad to see your back with that attitude, heres a' wet willy' just for you


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Personally i love graffiti 'ART' but i hate tagging and just trashy meaningless scribble. 

Here are some pics from the UK while i was living there. The first 2 are amazing, taking up the whole side of a double storey building.











These next ones are in a 'graffiti tunnel' in London. It is a disused underground tube tunnel. amazing work down there.






A great Iguana


----------



## Slateman (Mar 29, 2009)

I spent thousands of dollars each year to clean my business property. Also my workers are called to clean up stone works all around the city.

This are private jobs, and paid by private owners of properties involved. This figures are not included in official reports showing damage costs to taxpayers.

Just imagine how nice would be if I and the other victims of grafiti crime can use this money to increase charity budgets.

I have police asking me to support young youth in need organizations all the time. They want me to help young people in trouble and help them to get good start in life.
Well thanks to graffiti cleaning expenses they are getting nothing. I paid my contributions to them in clean ups.

Instead we sent our charity funds to Blind children in North Rocks. They don't produce art on other people fences, and need it more.

So this so call unprivileged young people get nothing. Les money for them to buy spray cans.

Shame on you so call artists. As far as I know, proper artist buys his own canvas to paint on.
I don't recall Michelangelo to brake to Basilica, to paint last supper on the wall.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2009)

Slateman said:


> I spent thousands of dollars each year to clean my business property. Also my workers are called to clean up stone works all around the city.
> 
> This are private jobs, and paid by private owners of properties involved. This figures are not included in official reports showing damage costs to taxpayers.
> 
> ...


yeah i agree slatey. i mean, some of em look pretty good but doin it on some random place thats not yours is slack


----------

